# 01 Altima intake manifold leaking



## NuKLeuZ69 (Nov 19, 2021)

I do not have access to alldata. I am needing a diagram of where the intake manifold mounts I need to replace the gasket and I need to see how in depth it is and what tools will be needed. Thank you for anything anyone is willing to help me with.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go:


----------

